# Political Correctness Defined



## Kacey

Political Correctness 


Following is the 2007 winning entry from an annual contest at Texas A&M University, calling for the most appropriate definition of a contemporary term. This year's term was Political Correctness:  



The winner wrote; "Political Correctness is a doctrine, fostered by a delusional, illogical minority, and rabidly promoted by an unscrupulous mainstream media, which holds forth the proposition that it is entirely possible to pick up a turd by the clean end."


----------



## tellner

Not terribly funny, Kacey.

"Political Correctness" is a term used by the Right to cover any sort of thought that isn't in lock-step with the week's official RNC Talking Points. Since it has no set definition it can be used to dismiss anything that doesn't rigidly follow the prejudices of the Limbots, Freepers and Gilded Age Let 'Em Eat Cakers. 

Seriously. I've seen it used to safely pigeonhole everything from the _existence_ of EEOC anti-discrimination regulations and women in MMA to the right to have an attorney present at questioning and Juneteenth celebrations. Accuracy in Academia has been using ot to tar economics professor for years, not just Marxists, but ones who so much as suggest that John Maynard Keynes might have had some insights.


----------



## Bob Hubbard

I dunno.  I laughed my *** off at it's accuracy.


----------



## jks9199

I thought it was pretty funny myself... with just enough of a ring of truth to make you think.

But that's just me, after all...


----------



## Kacey

Bob Hubbard said:


> I dunno.  I laughed my *** off at it's accuracy.



That was pretty much my reaction too - too many politicians think they can convince their constituencies that their **** don't stink, as long as they spin the reporting the right way.


----------



## tellner

I really don't see any truth here at all, Bob and jks. It's just a club to beat anyone who doesn't Love Big Brother ino submission. And as a joke it falls flat because it doesn't actually refer to anything about what it's making fun of. The joke consists entirely of "They're a piece of ****". That's it. That's all there is.

It would have exactly the same humor content and rely on the same ideas to get laughs if you filled in the blank with "Christianity", "Tae Kwon Do", "Islam" or "The School Board".


----------



## Bob Hubbard

You're entitled to your opinion. 
But I disagree. I think it's right on target.


----------



## jks9199

tellner said:


> I really don't see any truth here at all, Bob and jks. It's just a club to beat anyone who doesn't Love Big Brother ino submission. And as a joke it falls flat because it doesn't actually refer to anything about what it's making fun of. The joke consists entirely of "They're a piece of ****". That's it. That's all there is.
> 
> It would have exactly the same humor content and rely on the same ideas to get laughs if you filled in the blank with "Christianity", "Tae Kwon Do", "Islam" or "The School Board".


I disagree.  In fact, I think that sort of reaction to a joke like this are exactly why the concept has become a joke.  Legitimate problems and concerns get lost in the shuffle when you jump on every instance...  

See, for example, THIS incident where a judge in Dallas demanded an apology after an office where paperwork seemed to enter, but never leave, was described as a "black hole."


----------



## TheShadow

Political Correctness is the idea that language represents thought and that by changing it we can control thought.

Stamp out ideas unliked by branding them as bigoted or wrong headed instead of debating them on their merits.

The political version of brain washing.


----------



## TheShadow

[droning voice]This thread is politically incorrect. If you believe in political correctness you are a right wing nutter.[/droning voice]

I feel like ive been staring at a Korean POW camp slideshow.


----------



## Archangel M

jks9199 said:


> See, for example, THIS incident where a judge in Dallas demanded an apology after an office where paperwork seemed to enter, but never leave, was described as a "black hole."


 
You have got to be ****ing kidding me.


----------



## TheShadow

Archangel M said:


> You have got to be ****ing kidding me.




Believe it.

They all know what a black hole is. Its a power play.

I can gain power over you by being offended at what you say and by branding you as a bigot.

All discussion stops. Or is at least diverted.


----------



## Archangel M

Stop the world, I want to get off. 

How are we ever going to have equality or racial harmony if people are going to be offended over every turn of phrase that has "black" or "white" in it?


----------



## CuongNhuka

Archangel M said:


> Stop the world, I want to get off.
> 
> How are we ever going to have equality or racial harmony if people are going to be offended over every turn of phrase that has "black" or "white" in it?


 
The Shadow said it pretty well. Welcome to Nineteen Eightyfour. The Thought Police have been montering this coversation through your Telescreen, and will be at your door shortly for questioning the ablity of Big Brother to monitor your thoughts. Resitence is futile! Oh, wait, that last part is the Borg.


----------



## TheShadow

The parties are rolling the big guns out of their hidden bunkers.

The conservatives have religion.
:shock:

The liberals have political correctness.
:flame:


----------



## shesulsa

There are some truths worth laughing at and others we mustn't laugh at.

I think this was farking hilarious ... what we must remember, however, is that there is something terribly wrong with the state of affairs in this country and regain the diligence and service-oriented mindset it will take to right the wrongs.

We'll never get anywhere, though, with high-horse riding (your joke isn't good enough for me kinda thing) and the use of racial epithets to make sarcastic points.


----------



## Bob Hubbard

It's "PC" to have special days for every group, except white men.
Push the latter, and you're a bigot.

A guy in a wheelchair isn't a cripple anymore.
He's Handicapped.
But wait, even that's not right anymore.
He's Handi-Capable!

It's gotten ridiculous.  Everything has to be race and gender neutral. Over night we lost our manhole covers, as they magically became "waste system access hatches".  Kids no longer fail, they "Achieve a deficiency". There are no more Dishonest people, they are Ethically disoriented. Clumsy? No, you are Uniquely coordinated!

We've no more Broken Homes, we now have Dysfunctional Families! 

There is such a thing as being respectful of everyone's differences, and then there is insanity. Soon, we'll be referring to a rape victim as an involentary sperm recipient or a child molester as a Sexually focused chronologically gifted individual.

And that my friends is so sad, it's funny.


----------



## Kacey

Bob Hubbard said:


> It's "PC" to have special days for every group, except white men.
> Push the latter, and you're a bigot.
> 
> A guy in a wheelchair isn't a cripple anymore.
> He's Handicapped.
> But wait, even that's not right anymore.
> He's Handi-Capable!
> 
> It's gotten ridiculous.  Everything has to be race and gender neutral. Over night we lost our manhole covers, as they magically became "waste system access hatches".  Kids no longer fail, they "Achieve a deficiency". There are no more Dishonest people, they are Ethically disoriented. Clumsy? No, you are Uniquely coordinated!
> 
> We've no more Broken Homes, we now have Dysfunctional Families!
> 
> There is such a thing as being respectful of everyone's differences, and then there is insanity. Soon, we'll be referring to a rape victim as an involentary sperm recipient or a child molester as a Sexually focused chronologically gifted individual.
> 
> And that my friends is so sad, it's funny.



Indeed... I'm no longer a Special Education Teacher, according to my district - I'm a Learning Specialist... too bad I don't get extra pay for being a specialist!  I'm also no longer the building's Staffing Chair - I'm the Student Support Services Liaison (don't get extra for that one, either - but they presented the new label last year as if it would make up for the lack of money).

Students are no longer Mentally Retarded - they have Significantly Limited Intellectual Capacity (which, honestly, is less descriptive than the previous gradations of Educable, Trainable, and Severe - they are all lumped together).

And while we're on the topic of "PC" names... I'm not a hyphenated American.  I am an American - that's it.  I am an American who also belongs to a lot of groups - I am Jewish; I am a martial artist; I am female.... yada yada yada - but there are no hyphens in there, and no qualifications.  

Along that same line, one of my neighbors is from the Bahamas; her daughter was born here.  They are - in their own words - black.  They are not _African_ anything - and they don't like it when people tell them that they are.


----------



## Tez3

tellner said:


> Not terribly funny, Kacey.
> 
> "Political Correctness" is a term used by the Right to cover any sort of thought that isn't in lock-step with the week's official *RNC Talking Points*. Since it has no set definition it can be used to dismiss anything that doesn't rigidly follow the prejudices of the *Limbots*, *Freepers* and *Gilded Age Let 'Em Eat Cakers*.
> 
> Seriously. I've seen it used to safely pigeonhole everything from the _existence_ of *EEOC anti-discrimination regulations* and women in MMA to the right to have an attorney present at questioning and *Juneteenth* celebrations. Accuracy in Academia has been using ot to tar economics professor for years, not just Marxists, but ones who so much as suggest that John Maynard Keynes might have had some insights.


 
Sorry Tellner not being funny but I don't understand some of your references. I've put them in bold. It's a language thing as well as not knowing American legislation.
I did think the description was funny though.Taking the mickey out of things is a good way to deflate the ridiculous rule tyrants of this world.
Another language thing that I'm getting really bored with explaining is the 'liberal' thing! Shadow, you mean American liberals not the rest of the world liberals, totally differenet animals!


----------



## TheShadow

OK. Whatever.


----------



## Big Don

How often do you hear the term "Undocumented Aliens"? Groups have pushed that rather than Illegal Alien, contending that Illegal Alien was "Racist". Political correctness is language designed to be "softer" or "nicer". The problem is, as with substituting "Undocumented" for "illegal", it can hide the truth of the matter.


----------



## CuongNhuka

Big Don said:


> How often do you hear the term "Undocumented Aliens"? Groups have pushed that rather than Illegal Alien, contending that Illegal Alien was "Racist". Political correctness is language designed to be "softer" or "nicer". The problem is, as with substituting "Undocumented" for "illegal", it can hide the truth of the matter.


 
It's not really that it's racist, it's that 'how can a person, themselves, be illegal?'


----------



## Bob Hubbard

Big Don said:


> How often do you hear the term "Undocumented Aliens"? Groups have pushed that rather than Illegal Alien, contending that Illegal Alien was "Racist". Political correctness is language designed to be "softer" or "nicer". The problem is, as with substituting "Undocumented" for "illegal", it can hide the truth of the matter.


I think the Vulcans were offended, in that annoying over polite manner of theirs.....


----------



## Sukerkin

Hush *Bob* - you want a Nerve Pinch or what?  They might be polite but still ... !

P.S. *Cuong*, it might behove you to note what Fora this is in before getting too serious.


----------



## CuongNhuka

Sukerkin said:


> P.S. *Cuong*, it might behove you to note what Fora this is in before getting too serious.


 
I was getting serious? Shows what I know about my own feelings...


----------



## Sukerkin

In which case, smiley's are your friend .


----------



## Big Don

CuongNhuka said:


> It's not really that it's racist, it's that 'how can a person, themselves, be illegal?'


By their actions and, by the way, by legal definition:illegal immigrant n. an alien (non-citizen) who has entered the United States without government permission or stayed beyond the termination date of a visa.
Or:
*Illegal Immigrant*

 						(n) Illegal Immigrant is the person not being a citizen of the country entered in to a that country without a valid sanction or continue to stay in a country after the expiry .of his valid stay in that country 




Just because you don't like the real (correct) definition, doesn't change the meaning of the words


----------



## Bob Hubbard

I feel the need to issue a retraction....has nothing to do with the pointy eared fellow behind me with his hand on my shoulder......

It was the Klingons. Really. 



Can someone get him to let go now? He's gonna leave a mark and my girlfriend won't believe me when I say it's not a hickey.......


----------



## Sukerkin

Crikey *Bob*!  

Don't get the Pastie-Heads involved ... ahh ... erm ... I meant {cough}, clearly ... the honourable and strong warriors of the Klingon Empire.  Fresh gagh anyone?  It's still wiggling ...

Meantime, revered sir?  Yes, you, monsieur le Vulcan. MENE SAKKHET UR-SEVEH {makes sign of kohane blessing}.  Can I interest you in some Romulan ale?  Or would you rather engage in a round of Greek Logical Fallasies?  No sir, that meaning would be spelt with a "ph" at the beginning ...


----------



## Kacey

Sukerkin said:


> Crikey *Bob*!
> 
> Don't get the Pastie-Heads involved ... ahh ... erm ... I meant {cough}, clearly ... the honourable and strong warriors of the Klingon Empire.  Fresh gagh anyone?  It's still wiggling ...
> 
> Meantime, revered sir?  Yes, you, monsieur le Vulcan. MENE SAKKHET UR-SEVEH {makes sign of kohane blessing}.  Can I interest you in some Romulan ale?  Or would you rather engage in a round of Greek Logical *Fallasies*?  No sir, that meaning would be spelt with a "ph" at the beginning ...



I thought that was spelled "Falla*c*ies"!  And what about the _female_ Klingons, Romulans, Vulcans, etc.?  Hmmmm??????


----------



## Bob Hubbard

Female Klingons....Klingon K'leavage!....The New K'ross Your K'Heart Bra, upgrades a Bird of Prey to a Heavy Cruiser!


Now that's definately not PC!  :rofl:


----------



## Sukerkin

Ummm, well, yes, (*Kacey*) that was incorrect ...  

{outraged pleading} Come on, please, give me a break!  Klingon, Vulcan, French and English in one paragraph, I'm bound to get something wrong :faints:.

As to female Klingons and Romulans ... a bit rough at play in the former case and a bit likely to kill you in your sleep in the latter but still ...  EDIT: I believe *Bob* has some angles (or should that more properly be curves? ) on this matter .

Female Vulcan's tho' ... how I can I say this nicely?  There's a reason why Spock's dad went off-world for his wives :angel:.


----------



## Kacey

Sukerkin said:


> Ummm, well, yes, (*Kacey*) that was incorrect ...
> 
> {outraged pleading} Come on, please, give me a break!  Klingon, Vulcan, French and English in one paragraph, I'm bound to get something wrong :faints:.
> 
> As to female Klingons and Romulans ... a bit rough at play in the former case and a bit likely to kill you in your sleep in the latter but still ...  EDIT: I believe *Bob* has some angles (or should that more properly be curves? ) on this matter .
> 
> Female Vulcan's tho' ... how I can I say this nicely?  There's a reason why Spock's dad went off-world for his wives :angel:.



Mm-hmm.... see how you are?  Prejudiced against Vulcan females, that's what you are!  You're a... how to put this... Vulcanomysoginist!  Or maybe that's a Vulcanomysophobe...


----------



## Sukerkin

:lol:

Why have I got the strains of "Nowhere to run to, baby" going through my head at this point?


----------



## Kacey

Sukerkin said:


> :lol:
> 
> Why have I got the strains of "Nowhere to run to, baby" going through my head at this point?



Because your wife has trained you well?  :lol:


----------



## Sukerkin

ROFLKLITA!

With that, I (sadly) really must go to bed - the afore-mentioned missus will not be pleased that I'm up past three in the morning for three nights in a row .


----------



## FearlessFreep

> the afore-mentioned missus will not be pleased that I'm up past three in the morning for three nights in a row




Well not for *this*


----------



## Ninjamom

Tez3 said:


> Sorry Tellner not being funny but I don't understand some of your references. I've put them in bold. It's a language thing as well as not knowing American legislation......


 
I'll give it a shot:

*RNC Talking Points*.. : RNC = "Republican National Committee", or the 'central command' of the more conservative of the two main US political parties.  RNC Talking Points are then standard phrases repeated often to drum up emotional suport and outrage from the rank-n-file on the right-side of the political spectrum.

*Limbots*, *Freepers* and *Gilded Age Let 'Em Eat Cakers*. : Assorted derogatory names for anyone on the right of the US political spectrum, based on stereotypes and DNC Talking Points (see above, only turned to the left).  'Limbots' is a moniker taken from the Patron-Saint of Conservative talk radio, Rush Limbaugh, and modified to sound more like 'robot' (i.e., an insult steeped in arrogance, implying that only someone fully programmed and indoctrinated would agree with Limbaugh's positions, because, "If they could think for themselves, then they would think just like me instead.")  "Let 'em eat cakers" refers to the famous quote attributed to Maria Antoinette, and is a naked emotional play to the stereotype of conservatives as cold, heartless, and not caring about the poor (as opposed to American Liberals, who believe the way to help the poor is to tax small businesses out of existence so there will be more poor people to vote for their programs).  'Freepers' refers to members of the conservative/activist Internet free-for-all forum called "Free Republic".

*EEOC anti-discrimination regulations* : The Equal Employment Opportunity Commission is a US Government agency that works to assure equal access to job and promotion opportunities, so no one is locked out or held back from advancement based on their race, ethnicity, religion, or gender.  If you suspect your employer of such practices, these are the guys you complain to.  Among the many useful services the EEOC provides is to require all employers to post a notice on the wall at work that it is against the law to discriminate on the basis of race, ethnicity, religion, or gender.  

*Juneteenth* : In 1865, word traveled slowly to many rural areas about the end of the US Civil War and the resulting end of slavery in all US states and territories.  Usually held June 19, 'Juneteenth' is a celebration of the approximate date when the word of emancipation reached the last group of African slaves held in the US, somewhere near Galveston, Texas.  It is honored as a celebration of freedom and hope (when the promise of freedom became a reality in practice), and often tied into celebrations of the African-American family.  Although not an official US Government holiday, Juneteenth is currently recognized in 29 US states and the District of Columbia.


----------



## CuongNhuka

Ninjamom said:


> as opposed to American Liberals, who believe the way to help the poor is to tax small businesses out of existence so there will be more poor people to vote for their programs.


 
I cann't believe I'm syaing this _again,_ but America has no Liberals in Federal Offices. Our Liberals are Libertarians, Greens, and Socialists. The Democratic Party is Moderate, not Liberal.


----------



## Bob Hubbard

Guy's, Gals, and everyone in between and on either side, keep the political stuff and serious debates to the Study. This ain't it.

Next person to get all serious here is going to get beaten by a Moris Dancer with a rather large leek.

If I'm not being clear, then I'll be opaque.


----------



## Big Don

Bob Hubbard said:


> If I'm not being clear, then I'll be opaque.


Now that's comedy.
Almost as funny as Carrot Top... :uhyeah:


----------



## Bob Hubbard

I saw him at the Flava Flav roast.....looked like the Wendys girl had a rough weekend, lol!


----------



## CuongNhuka

Bob Hubbard said:


> Next person to get all serious here is going to get beaten by a Moris Dancer with a rather large leek.


 
Que?


----------



## Bob Hubbard

Pasa!


----------



## Ninjamom

Bob Hubbard said:


> Guy's, Gals, and everyone in between and on either side, keep the political stuff and serious debates to the Study. This ain't it.
> 
> Next person to get all serious .....


 
I'm sorry, Bob!  I didn't _mean_ to be serious.  :uhyeah:  :angel:


----------



## celtic_crippler

Bob Hubbard said:


> I dunno. I laughed my *** off at it's accuracy.


 
Me too, Bob. LOL 

PC is a crock if you ask me. I'm curious....to our friends from abroad, is this an issue in your country? 

I feel that Americans have become hyper-sensitive sissy's.


----------



## Archangel M

Im offended!
Im offended!

You called me a sissy, that demeans women as you are calling me effeminate, I demand reparations!

contact me via PM and ill send you my paypal address for the first installment.


----------



## Tez3

Ninjamom, thanks for the explanation! We've just had a new student to our childrens classes, he's American, his dad is a military exchange officer so it's handy having a translator available lol! when I know them a little better I shall ask what differences they find between us and America especially with things like PCness!. I shall of course pass on details of MT!
One of my shift partners says he's PC...he hates everyone and everything, he doesn't discriminate! 
:ultracool


----------



## Andy Moynihan

Tez3 said:


> One of my shift partners says he's PC...he hates everyone and everything, he doesn't discriminate!
> :ultracool


 

A man after my own heart, if I had one .


----------



## Hyper_Shadow

> Political Correctness is the idea that language represents thought and that by changing it we can control thought.
> 
> Stamp out ideas unliked by branding them as bigoted or wrong headed instead of debating them on their merits.
> 
> The political version of brain washing.



I remember hearing somewhere that the word government derives from ancient greek meaning to control mind. Dunno how true it is but on that sort of a basis it's pretty likely, eh?


----------



## jks9199

> Next person to get all serious here is going to get beaten by a Moris Dancer with a rather large leek.



Great... vegetables again...

Can't we at least learn to defend against a pointy stick or something?!


----------



## Hyper_Shadow

Gotta watch out for those leeks, trust me when I say there is nothing more dangerous than a disgruntled geriatric shopper with a bag of vegetables!


----------



## Sukerkin

Just make sure there isn't a black pudding lurking in there too ... then again, the large flat cap is a dead give-away of the skilled Ecky-Thumper so that gives you enough warning to steer clear .


----------



## CuongNhuka

Hyper_Shadow said:


> I remember hearing somewhere that the word government derives from ancient greek meaning to control mind. Dunno how true it is but on that sort of a basis it's pretty likely, eh?


 
I don't think it does considering Ancient Greek Governments. Maybe if our Ancient Greek Political Philosophers were Spartan. But, since they were from Athens (mostly), which invented Democracy, I find it somewhat hard to beleive. But, I do know that 'aracy' (as in An'arcy', Demo'cracy', Mon'archy'), means 'rule' or 'ruler'.


----------



## Bob Hubbard

I have to admit right now....I am PC.
But only because I haven't had time to figure out my Macs. 

Spartans...Greeks....Next thing you'll be asking is if we've seen a pack of trojans.
What are we, a pharmacy?


----------



## Hyper_Shadow

That is a good point, that said, look at Alexander the Great. If there was any more reason for a guy to want to boost his ego, it would be by having control over the masses...


----------



## CuongNhuka

Bob Hubbard said:


> What are we, a pharmacy?


 
Yes. I thought you were...


----------



## Bob Hubbard

CuongNhuka said:


> Yes. I thought you were...


No no no. The pharmacy is another site, one where you have to be on some serious crack to fit in.   We're just high on life here....really....ignore that smoke...it's nothing.....hey, anyone else hungry?


----------



## Kacey

Bob Hubbard said:


> No no no. The pharmacy is another site, one where you have to be on some serious crack to fit in.   We're just high on life here....really....ignore that smoke...it's nothing.....hey, anyone else hungry?



Actually, yea... I thought I'd wander out of the pharmacy area into the deli, and get a sandwich - see how many meats I can pile on one slice of bread - diversity, y'know!


----------



## jks9199

Kacey said:


> Actually, yea... I thought I'd wander out of the pharmacy area into the deli, and get a sandwich - see how many meats I can pile on one slice of bread - diversity, y'know!


Well, you could always use a slice of dark rye on one side, and white bread on the other to increase the diversity!


----------



## jkembry

Kacey said:


> That was pretty much my reaction too - too many politicians think they can convince their constituencies that their **** don't stink, as long as they spin the reporting the right way.




:soapbox:Kacey....the really SAD thing is that they CAN, and the constituents gobble it up.  I know some people that come hell or high water will believe anything that the person they are listening to says.  Sometimes, I wonder with all the educational policies like 'no child left behind' if we aren't doing a dis-service to our youth by teaching the test to them and not allowing them to think and have their own opinion.

Enough about that...perhaps it isn't too late and this will turn around.


----------



## morph4me

I've always liked the definition of politics that says it's fom two Greek words Poly meaning many and tics meaning blood sucking insects


----------



## Sukerkin

I know that humour has a serious core and that a good joke can spark a good discussion but I just wonder if this one is gaining enough momentum to split off from it's host and grow in the Study?

I for one do not want *Bob* to follow through with his vegetable related threats if we don't lighten up .

So, bring on the juggling act ... or the dancing girls ... or the juggling dancing girls .


----------



## theletch1

Sukerkin said:


> So, bring on the juggling act ... or the dancing girls ... *or the juggling dancing girls *.


Personally, I prefer *jiggling* dancing girls.


----------



## Sukerkin

Don't think that that wasn't what was in my mind too .  I may be English but I'm not fully Vulcan yet :lol:.


----------



## jks9199

theletch1 said:


> Personally, I prefer *jiggling* dancing girls.


If you're juggling 'em while they're dancing... there oughta be a whole lotta jiggling going on!


----------

